# fireworking



## Robert (Jul 8, 2013)

With bath foam, I have something to go with water; my other chemical hobby has the opposite end covered: fireworking.  Fireworks had long interested me, but it wasn't until I went to a friend's house over 30 yrs. ago that I realized making fireworks was an organized hobby.  Anybody here into that?

The first serious fireworks I made just made a big boom, because that one's pretty easy.  I moved on from there to fountains, then to lancework (for forming words & pictures in fire), then spinning works, then roman candles, then star mines, then aerial shells.  Now I'm working on what I consider the most difficult of the commoner types of works: sky rockets.  I wish I had enough space to experiment more; as is, I tend to try to move on to the next challenge just as I'm perfecting my art at the last.


----------



## Ancel (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds impressive! And even more dangerous than playing with lye


----------



## retention (Jul 11, 2013)

I am afraid of making fireworks,  I used to make Fireworks and burned my hands.
This work is a little dangerous, be careful


----------



## Robert (Jul 11, 2013)

retention said:


> I am afraid of making fireworks,  I used to make Fireworks and burned my hands.
> This work is a little dangerous, be careful


What were you making, and how did it happen?


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2013)

I am still stuck on smoke bombs.  But I haven't figured out how to get the different colors.


----------



## Robert (Aug 2, 2013)

Tony said:


> I am still stuck on smoke bombs.  But I haven't figured out how to get the different colors.


You picked a hard one!  I've never attempted colored smokes, and have been daunted by how hard I heard it was, plus messy.  The problem is said to be the difficulty of sustaining burning and generating enough pressure to push out the dye while not burning up the dye.  Plus many advise beginners not to use chlorate, which is what you need for colored smokes.


----------

